# J2EE Grundlagen - Verständnisfragen



## KarmenStefani01 (7. Jul 2010)

Hallo,
Ich betrete seit paar Tagen Neuland was J2EE angeht.
Habe hierzu folgende Fragen und hoffe, dass mir evtl.  geholfen wird:

1. Sind Szenarien denkbar, unter denen die Modellierung von Geschäftslogik als Enterprise Beans nicht angemessen erscheint?
2. 7. Was wird unter einem EJB-Client verstanden?
3.Greifen EJB-Clients immer synchron auf die von Session Beans implementierten Geschäftsmethoden
zu?

Danke


----------



## maki (7. Jul 2010)

*verschoben*


----------



## SlaterB (7. Jul 2010)

Fragen wie 'Sind Szenarien denkbar' stellt man sich auch nicht selber, sondern sind Hausaufgaben, oder? 
besonders das 7. bei 2. deutet darauf hin

aber um nicht nur gespammt zu haben:
1.
wenn die Logik auch für normale Desktop-GUI- oder sonstige Nicht-Web-Programme genutzt wird, 
wäre die Anbindung an EJB schade/ schwierig zu umgehen


----------

